# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  ROBOPuppet 3D Printed Robotics Controller

## Brian_Krassenstein

As we enter the age of robotics, one area which will need to improve is our control of such machines.  Intuitiveness is important.  One group of researchers at Indiana University have come up with an amazing way to use 3D printing and robotics together called the ROBOPuppet.  The ROBOPuppet allows for the teleoperation of an actual robotic arm or other robotic device by mimicking the actions of a miniature 3D printed model of that robot.  The 3D printed model acts as a controller for the real thing.  Move the model in a particular way, and the actual arm will move the same way.  The full details on this project and how it could really change robotics operation can be found here: http://3dprint.com/17665/robopuppet-3d-print

Below is an image of the yellow 3D printed controller, and the actual robotic arm.  Let us know if any of you have followed the instructions and created your own  :Smile:

----------

